# Name Based Recording?



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

When will Name Based Recording be rolled out on 510s? Or is it already in service?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

According to Charlie on the last Charlie Chat, sometime around the next Technical Chat (February 14) it should be released, or we should have some updated news about it. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I thought that's what I heard..but then, I didn't have a 510. I Dish'd it Up and got one this week....so now of course, I want my named based recording.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

But, if the 501, 508, and 510 all use the same sw. Won't NBR appear on all of them (or none of them), not just the 510?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe the comment by Charlie during the recent "fire storm" about NBR on 522 ONLY, was that NBR would be rolled out to the 5xx series as he had stated at previous Charlie Chats. The Feb tech chat was mentioned as a milestone date, but we will see.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

IIRC, the CC quote was for specifically the 510.

If they include the 501 & 508, I'd expect them to start charging the VOD fee.

Why? Because NBR would give them the excuse, and if they don't then the VOD fee complaints would start all over again. Of course, the 921 has the VOD fee, and won't see NBR, so NEITHER argument holds. But E* doesn't care - they'll take every penny they can get whether they earn it or not.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well they have till 2/14/05 to implement nbr to the 510 according to old Charlie: "You'll have it on the 510 by next Charlie Chat in February." I wonder if they are really going to make that deadline. I wished they would have showed the peanut gallery of Dish tech geeks when he said that deadline. I bet they all **** their collective pants on that one.:sure:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 501 and 508 were grandfathered to having no VOD fee.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Jacob , Charlie said that the 501/508/721 were all grandfathered with no dvr fee AT THIS TIME. I watched that Charlie Chat and he clearly said that. This is the loophole that old Charlie left in there to add a fee later if he wanted to. I fully see the fee being implemented on the 501/508 if they add nbr software to these receivers. Dish is the only satellite company that makes a profit. This is how they do it with all these great cable like fees. 

I don't think they are going to make that dead line for the new software do you? I mean they have to write all new software just for this class of receivers. The 522 is a linux based software which is different than the 501/508/510 receivers use. I can't see Dish being able to write it and have it work in less than a month from the last chat, without a whole buttload of problems. I imagine that the software writers had no intention of doing this AT THIS TIME. Charlie spoke out of turn, since he doesn't know what is going on at his own company, and I imagine that we will hear that the deadline for this software update will be extended on the Feb. 14 the Tech chat.:eek2:


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yes Jacob , Charlie said that the 501/508/721 were all grandfathered with no dvr fee AT THIS TIME. I watched that Charlie Chat and he clearly said that. This is the loophole that old Charlie left in there to add a fee later if he wanted to. I fully see the fee being implemented on the 501/508 if they add nbr software to these receivers. Dish is the only satellite company that makes a profit. This is how they do it with all these great cable like fees.
> 
> I don't think they are going to make that dead line for the new software do you? I mean they have to write all new software just for this class of receivers. The 522 is a linux based software which is different than the 501/508/510 receivers use. I can't see Dish being able to write it and have it work in less than a month from the last chat, without a whole buttload of problems. I imagine that the software writers had no intention of doing this AT THIS TIME. Charlie spoke out of turn, since he doesn't know what is going on at his own company, and I imagine that we will hear that the deadline for this software update will be extended on the Feb. 14 the Tech chat.:eek2:


So if it takes them $1,000,000 to program in NBR (how hard can it be to program in a feature?) then everyone with a 501/508 should pay $60 a year per unit FOREVER???

What is that $5 fee for anyway? For someone to type in program data into a computer guide?

Sure I want NBR on my 501 and 508 but not for $120 per year for as long as I own my 501/508's. If you add in the silly $5 per extra reciever fee that we have to pay even if we own the equipment then it comes to $10 per month per unit.

Hmmmm....

Rent equipment = $5 per unit "rental fee"
Buy Equipment = $5 per unit fee anyway

Why they have not been sued already about this existing $5 fee is beyond me. Either you charge the same for both (it would cost more to rent than buy) or you justify why it costs $5 a month per unit to add an extra serial number for extra recievers in your database.

I can understand charging a rental fee to cover the cost of equipment but to charge the very same price to those of us who forked out the cash to buy the hardware is wrong.

-JB

P.S. It costs them the same amount of $$$ to type in that guide data if they had 1 million customers or 11 million so logic would dictate that as more customers sign up the less it should cost each customer.

P.P.S. Just because you "can" rip off your customers does not mean that you should


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jrb531 said:


> P.P.S. Just because you "can" rip off your customers does not mean that you should


What are you, some kind of communist?


----------



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

Could someone post pics of the NBR screens???
This would really sell me on the idea!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36462


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if NBR has been rolled out to the 508 yet?
I am waiting for mine to arrive and was wondering if it had this feature.

Thanks.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

No, the 508 does not have NBR yet.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

MAYBE we will get it by next year.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

NBR would be nice, $10 more per month would suck though!


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

If they raised my fee $10 (I have a 501 and 508) guess what? I might as well dump the 508 and get the rental 522. Seems you either pay $5 or a $5 rental fee so why pay $5 for an old DVR with a smaller HD?

They have to understand that alot of people would do the same thing. In fact I bet one of the reasons for the entire "grandfathering" in of the older units is to prevent just that - everyone just moving to rentals.

I wonder how many 501/508 are still in use that people would all suddenly just stop using if Dish started charging the $5.

Bumping up the price to $10 per unit ($5 for DVR and another $5 for the unit) would force many people into just giving up and going back to basic cable.

I have 3 units now and if I had to pay $30 "rental" for the three before I even got a single channel.... well I would not be very happy at all LOL

-JB


----------

